# Egg Share, told not enough follicles for share - HELP need advice



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

HI ev1 i went for my second scan and was told only 6/7 follicles which is not enough for egg share, so they incresed my does of gonal f and then went back 3 days later and had maybe 1 or 2 more and others had increased in size, but told still not enough.
So i had to make the decision to carry on just for myself and pay for treatment or donate all to other woman and come back after for another cycle for myself free of charge. 
I agreed to still donate and start another cycle afterwards. So got egg collection tomorrow morning (monday)
But after reading many other similar stories some people have gone for egg collection and ended up getting alot more than expected.
If this happend do they change the plan and re offer a share or do they still all go to other woman no matter how many?

Thanks


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Suzy,

I was at Herts and Essex and they say that if you get 6 or under then all eggs to recipient, however if on EC day you get more than expected then they will share them equally, I would discuss this with them 1st thing tomorrow to confirm, but I doubt very much that your recipient will get 100% no matter how many you get.  Good luck x


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks minkey, fingers crossed i get a miracle eh!! thankyou


----------



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi suzy2509


How did you get on. I had the same problem and I was very upset over the fact that i had 3 options 


1 give all my eggs to donor
2 pay £5000 for treatment
3 stop treatment altogether


It was very hard to choice and heartbreaking. I ended up with the option that i would give them away. On ec they found an extra 7 follicles so egg share was back on. Now I am pregnant and so is my donor.


Fingers crossed that all went well on monday


Karen


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

HI Karen,  i wasn't as lucky they ended up with 7 eggs, so they were all donated to the other lady.
I now have to wait just under 2 month for first proper bleed and then start meds again, but at least this time they are just for me not to share so less pressure!
I had the option to use the eggs myself and not share but would have to pay for the treatment like you say around 5000, or donate all and come back for free cycle.
I am feeling a little more positive now as probably end up with more eggs for me this way, just a waiting game now to start again.

So glad to hear you have had a positive result and wish you all the best


----------



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Suzy


I am sorry to hear that you now have to wait 2 months but you have done an amazing thing by giving away your egg. You should be very proud. I know it is really hard to do and I nearly had to do the same and it was heartbreaking and very stressful. Your time will come very soon. 


Look after yourself


Karen


----------

